# The new DW photo comp



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the new DW photo competition

The theme for this competition is " *In motion*"

The rules, please read them

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work. (We will know if it is not)
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. If your entry does not meet with all the above, It will NOT be short listed.

The prize?......Nothing, Sorry, The new comps are being run just for the glory of having your photo short listed and put up for the vote.

At this point I would like to welcome bretti kivi on board as part of the short list judges. Many thanks for his kind offer to help.

Have fun guys, and good luck!

Maxtor and bretti_kivi


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Here's my money shot from Croft back in June!


IMG_3389 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's mine taken on my Canon Powershot Compact.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Not a car
But
Ho Hum
No one said it had to be.

Mrs Ming feeding a seagull.
If you look lcosely you can see the beak actually grabbing the bread.
Certainly plenty of 'motion'.








Ming the Dead - I will be if Mrs Ming knows I have put her photo on the site LOL


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine from Goodwood



Ken from the Block in his Gymkhana Fiesta


Ken Block 2010 Ford Fiesta Ghymkhana by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Best i've managed.

Took it with an old 3.2mp Olympus compact a few years back, with the longest exposure it had


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

taken at York station didn't know i got the bloke in till i got home


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

PLEASE read the rules guys. More so the one highlighted in red.

Thanks.

Maxtor.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

One from me..........


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

View attachment 19036


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Gone fishing....


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

http://acn1.free.fr/*****/_MG_4622-Modifier-1-2.jpg


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I know I can't enter being an admin but this is a motion shot I took for another photography comp!


Cuckoo Clock in Motion by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't see why you can not enter mate, No prizes for this one 

Plus, nothing in the rules on page one too.


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all, this will be short listed on Tuesday the 16th. Get your photos in before then please.:thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Old Photo of mine, from Donington Park


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spitfire at Farnborough 2010*


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to be too late for this one but it's good to see it back Maxtor.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

One I took of my brother when he was racing a couple of years back;


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it closes tomorrow, remember......


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Not had chance to get out for this one so gonna use a shot I took a while back










Ooopsy, to big I should've known better but forgot to check:wall: not to worry as it was nowhere near to the shortlist with the quality of the entries, just thought I'd share the image:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Now closed

Guys, this is now closed. Any photo entered after this post will not be short listed. I will get together with Bret to shortlist the ten for vote.

Please read this bit.

If your photo was over 800x600 it will be instantly dropped for shortlist. Also, I will know if you go back to edit the size of the the photo as it will state it at the end of your post.

We are sorry to be harsh with this but it keeps everyone in a fair chance to display the photo in the same size.

Good luck and thank you for the photos.

Maxtor and Bret.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you to all who have entered.

We're being picky on the comp - especially here, only those photos which were technically good or where the timing was excellent had a chance to make it through.

So, from me, a couple of pointers:

- work on getting your focus absolutely sharp at at least *one point* of the picture. Tip: with slow cameras, pre-focus on the point where you're taking the shot and release the shutter as soon as your target gets close. Lots of shots will probably result in a couple of keepers. Check after each set of shots how much you got in and work with it.
- blur is an excellent way of showing movement, but it should at least give an indication of *what* was moving
- timing is everything and some shots are no doubt due to a certain amount of luck - but you can influence pretty much everything else and you should!
- panning - following a moving object with your camera - isn't easy but it's well worth learning. Practice makes perfect!
- Read the rules!

I will critique each of the shortlisted shots after the poll is over; if you don't want the crit, say so in this thread. I'm not trying to be mean, I try to help you grow as a photographer.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

so, the critique of the final 10:

1. Eddie B:
- I can't find much wrong with the picture; the cars are nicely sharp and there's a low enough shutter speed to show blur. Nice shot.
2. Ming:
- I would probably have tried a slightly shorter shutter speed (so 1/150 as opposed to 1/90) so the seagull is slightly more defined. Excellent timing.
3. Mini360:
- the smoke, combined with the guys looking on, is very good. Positioning in the frame is also spot on. Shame about the white-overalled guy on the right...
4. 47p2
- too dark, but that's it. Excellent timing, positioning OK, but it's still too dark. 2 seconds in GIMP (colours / normalize) gives a much better effect.
5. Marketman
- not much to say here. Sharp, nicely exposed, shame that the frame on the right is a bit tight.
6. Mtxfiesta
- I really like the face combination with the movement here. Also my choice.
7. Shiny
- Superb timing, excellent choice of shutter speed, but it's not sharp enough for my liking... sorry 
8. Brazo
- Technically *very* nicely executed (with various flashes if I've understood correctly). I don't like the whitebalance..
9. Edthedrummer
- very nice view and well shot. However, I think it would be better if the horizon were straight or the lights came in from lower in the right hand corner. One way to do this would be with a taller tripod / stand, another would be rotation.
10. Steveoraith
- I think this is massively underrated in the poll. There's one point and one point only sharp, though, and I suspect that's what they don't like. I think this is very nicely executed.

- Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for comments Brett


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just seen the critique
thanks for the comments
Considering the camera was on auto and it was a point and shoot pic I am really pleased.
I have been toying with the idea of a better camera for ages now so might have to make the effort and get a 'proper' one.
Thanks again
Ming


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the critique Bret.

In terms of my own photo I was disappointed only to get one vote to be honest- maybe I should have voted for myself and doubled my votes :lol:

I thought the front of the car being the only point which was sharp emphasised the 'motion' in the shot (which was the whole theme of the competition) but I agree that that was probably what put some people off.

My favourites were Ed, Brazo, Mtx and Marketman as they were all good shots which conveyed the theme of the competition very well. Some of the others were good shots too but looked too 'static' for my liking in terms of this competition. 
I'm not sure everyone who voted judged in terms of the theme though.....

Some excellent photos though and I look forward to seeing what the next comp is :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

The next comp will be announced v.soon 

Bret


----------

